# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Perth - Boundary Brick Fence - Owner Builder

## tuannobel

Hi, 
Long time lurker, first time poster, so please excuse me if I'm breaking posting rules. I'm looking at having a single leaf boundary brick fence constructed for my place. I have got all planning and building permit for it using my own plans and engineering details. So it's up to the stage where I have to look for someone to do the work. The fence is approximate 1.8m above ground, 40 m long on 1 run and 10m long on another run. Quotes coming back from registered builders have been quite above my budget so I'm contemplating going owner builder on this one. 
I can see tasks involved are:
- drenching for fence footing.
- soil compaction to engineer's spec, including soil test using penetrometer.
- concrete footing to engineer's spec.
- brick up. 
At this stage, I'm not quite sure if a team of brickie can take are of all those tasks, or do I have to calls different teams for each task. Should I get an engineering report for the soil compaction?  
If anyone can give some guidance regarding the process and the contractors involved, I would greatly appreciated.  
Best regards, 
Tuan

----------


## tuannobel

Just some more information on the costing of the brick I look at. Most quotes I've received for it ranging 30K~37K. In my rough calc, I calculated the rough cost just for the brickie part and below is what I've got 
Brick wall area = 50m length x 2m height = 100sqm (that's wastage allowance of 21%, which can also translate to builder margin) 
Bricks required ~4900 = cost ~$7,800 (selecting the most expensive, solid bricks I found from Midland brick)
Brick Labour @ $1.5/brick = ~$7350 (conservative figure compared to nominal $1/brick)
That comes up to $15,000 just for a brickie supply/install the brick wall. 
Looking at the other tasks, would they cost the same as the brickie work? i.e. a good estimate for the whole job would be doubling the brickie cost? If that is reasonable then I might as well go with the builder. Any advice is greatly appreciated.

----------


## johnc

Single leaf? do you mean single brick as over that distance I thought you would need concrete filled pillars at suitable distances with rebar set into the footings, that length of fence would have plenty of wind load. I would have thought that price over that distance isn't that bad but you actually need to calculate materials, volumes and labour rates to get a more accurate picture of cost.

----------


## tuannobel

Hi John,  
Yes single brick. Actually there will concrete filled pilars but no reo requires in the wall sections. Just typical trench mesh in the concrete strip footings. Extra bricks for pilars should be accomodated for by the 21% wastage.The concrete footing is quite minimal actually. Spec is in the sketch below. So I would imagine most of the cost would be in the brickwork.

----------

